# Photoshop CS3 vs CS3 Extended - help!



## kmarie (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm about to purchase Photoshop...I'd like to purchase a suite, because I also want Premiere and Flash...but all of the suites come with Photoshop Extended.

Is there any reason why I should NOT get Extended?  From what I've read, Extended just has more options...but is there anything that's been removed?  

I've downloaded the trial (of Extended, haven't played with regular CS3), and the only thing I've noticed is that there aren't nearly as many filters.  Is that because it's the Extended version?  Or because it's the trial version?  Or am I missing something?  I have Photoshop 6 at work, and there seem to be many more filters on it (although I've never used 1/2 of them...but still!)

Thanks!


----------



## Tasmaster (Jun 4, 2008)

I've never worked with Photoshop 6, but being a pretty old piece of software maybe you have loads and loads of plugins for it at work. Any custom functions that you use, you will want to transfer or re-create in CS3, so have a look around and see what's what.

I am not aware of any reasons to not get Extended but the price, and i highly doubt that anything is removed. Adobe's website should have all the information you are looking for. If you can afford it and you need the extra stuff, get it.


----------



## dkf10425 (Jun 4, 2008)

Since you are interested in the suite, it seems like you are interested in video editing. The Extended version of Photoshop works perfectly with Premiere because Photoshop Extended has built in video editing capabilities. You can add all of the filter effects in Photoshop to your video with the extended version. You can edit frame by frame. You can clone out objects frame by frame. So many options. Then you finalize in Premiere.
I'm not sure what the filter differences are between Photoshop 6 and Photoshop Extended. But it's worth getting Extended.

Here is a tutorial I made on using filter effects on your video in Photoshop CS3 Extended.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jun 5, 2008)

I would agree that some of the extra features for video are very useful but beyond that if you are not doing any analysis work I don't see anything in there of benefit. But if you are getting the suite then your choice is made for you 

I have extended in the CS3 Web premium suite and don't recall ever using the extra features...but it's nice to know they are there lol

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------

